# Throttle cable location 66 or 67 GTO



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Will someone please post a picture, or better yet, some measurements of the location where the throttle cable goes through the firewall from engine compartment to passenger compartment for 66 and 67? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

This is off my 67...










The 7-7/16" dimension is from the top of the firewall and the 9-7/8" dimension is from the passenger-most side screw hole for the wiper motor. Both dimensions go to the center of the throttle cable hole. Those were the easiest places to measure from.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Y’all are great!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> View attachment 152376


Is that a brass bushing that protects the cable as it comes through the firewall? I don’t have one but that looks like a great idea to protect the cable.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No bushings it's part of the OE cable assembly;


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> No bushings it's part of the OE cable assembly;
> View attachment 152391
> 
> View attachment 152392
> ...


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks again to everyone for pictures and measurements. For future reference and if anyone else is ever considering installing the throttle (gas pedal) setup from 66-67 into a 65 (probably 64), it can be done. This moves your kickdown switch to the inside of the passenger compartment and allows for the easy adjustment of simply pushing the switch forward then smashing down the gas pedal. If you are blessed with a 4 or 5 speed standard, this will be of no benefit for you.

The throttle cable location on 65, at least the one I have, is almost an inch lower than what y'all have on the 66 and 67, but I made it work. I thought the 64 through 67 firewalls would be exactly the same. Maybe it varied a little from one plant to another. I don't know. Anyhow, this is a possible upgrade/change/project and thanks to everyone for your help.


----------

